# Is it possible to make this handle fit?



## superworrier (Aug 23, 2021)

I was planning to do the hot glue install. New handle on the left, old on the right. It seems like I would pretty much need to file down past the horn to fit the tang in. Is that a bad idea? I still have the option to return (I think).


----------



## Gjackson98 (Aug 23, 2021)

You can file down the tang on the blade to make it fit. However, I wouldn't do it. 
I would suggest buying a new handle or install the original back on.


----------



## TB_London (Aug 23, 2021)

That’s a chunky tang, Deba?


----------



## superworrier (Aug 23, 2021)

Toyama 240mm gyuto. Tang is 11 x 1.5 x 0.6 cm. Kind of is thickest about an inch in. I'm thinking the K&S handle may fit it.


----------



## Bensbites (Aug 23, 2021)

the Toyama blades that have been through my shop, none of them have very straight tangs. I have always had to remove a little extra to get my install alignment correct.


----------



## EricEricEric (Aug 23, 2021)

Have a new custom handle made, then burn it in. If it’s tight you can use beeswax otherwise you use glue sticks used for a hot glue gun 

Spend the money for the right handle


----------



## Jovidah (Aug 23, 2021)

Everything can fit - once - if you apply enough force.


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 13, 2021)

You've probably made your decision now, but just in case... It's not necessarily a bad idea in terms of structure if that's what you mean. The horn isn't going to crack if you file into it.

It's quite a lot of filing tho. I would do at least some, if not all, of that with an electric drill. Again - that won't hurt the horn. It's quite easy stuff to drill/file, not as hard and brittle as you might expect. If you drop a piece and it 'cracks'; it's not so much that, more that it kinda splinters along the hair fibres, which isn't a problem when drilling or filing.


----------

